# David McWane; The Gypsy Mile



## Aise (Feb 14, 2008)

I doubt if anyone has heard of this guy, David McWane, but he is a great writter (at least in my oppinion). I think that if you are a "lost member" of the iGeneration (1990+) and/or the Punk Rock or Ska sceen you will typically like this guy. This is a generalization of course since I've met people who are exactally like me in almost every aspect and yet dislike his poetry and screenplays. Anyway he published one book, the Gypsy Mile which is a collection of poems and lyrics that he wrote. This guy is very liberal in life, vegatarian and all that but is also a broke ska musician from Boston so he writes about both aspects. Anyway his website is, David McWane... Dot Com... and he has a few poems, short stories, tour journals and screenplays you can read for free. I suggest the screen play SORTED OUT, I thought it was pretty good.

-My two cents, Aise.


----------

